# Nicotine



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey,

I started nicotine today as it appears to help OCD[1], and is reported to work for ADHD.

I went to get nicotine patches today, got those of 21mg because i dont have a nicotine tolerance at all ive cut them in four (yeah ive heared your not supposed to do that, but i'm not convinced it would release all the nicotine at once, didnt make sense to me, but to be sure i put a little tape on the sides, so they cant "leak".)
But i dont notice much from the nicotine, would be safe to take a full patch now? or would that make me sick as i have absolutely no nicotine tolerance?

Wow, it seems to work now, the combo of memantine, ashwaghanda and nicotine gives me the best clarity ive ever experienced lol, i feel damn alert.


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nicotine patchs build up tollerence too quick, I find the gum better, I have used it for over a year now. What is better is swedish snus, you can order it from www.buysnus.com


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Thx for your response,
Do the gum's still work after a year? how fast does tolerance build to nicotine when using the patches?
I take 2 day breaks of everything in my regime a week, would that be enough for nicotine tolerance?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Nicotine is complete garbage, makes me feel like crap, feel completely exhausted after 3 days lol.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

Too funny, least you know it doesn't work!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Those patches are very expensive, and so are the inhaler things. Gum is pretty cheap, but you have to be careful with dose as nicotine OD is not fun. Nicotine is only a pleasant feeling in short bursts for me; I couldn't imagine being on nicotine constantly like with patches. General cholinergics improved my cognition a lot more than nicotine can.

And crazyMed, wouldn't memantine prevent nicotine tolerance?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, i should have just ran out the pharmacy again when i heared about the price LOL, still may use them on occasion for studying or something. (trying to find a use so i dont feel like i wasted my money lol).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> And crazyMed, wouldn't memantine prevent nicotine tolerance?


It definatly prevents tolerance to the nicotine sickness!

But it should be, as in mice NMDA antagonists work for nicotine tolerance. I think that memantine prevented the nicotine sensitisation from occuring too so i keep getting sick (most ppl get sick from smoking the first time, after wich they start to like it).


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Yeah, i should have just ran out the pharmacy again when i heared about the price LOL, still may use them on occasion for studying or something. (trying to find a use so i dont feel like i wasted my money lol).


You shouldnt mess with nicotine its a terrible drug to become addicted to take it from me I used to smoke but now I rub snuff (Copenhagen) Its not fun having a vice.

I quit for only 3 days awhile back and had a smoke, I had to it down because I felt such a rush my whole body was tingling. They say your first one of the day is an addiction aand after that its a habit.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I doubt i'l get addicted, the tought of more nicotine alone makes me nauseous lol. Sometimes i did give me a "rush" but i cant really care for that.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> I doubt i'l get addicted, the tought of more nicotine alone makes me nauseous lol. Sometimes i did give me a "rush" but i cant really care for that.


dude man, i didnt get tolerant to nicotine until after 4 months of extreme excessive use. withdrawal was horrible.

but ya u already know this but Mice barely self-administer nicotine by itself. But when you give the mice an unselective MAO inhibitor, the nicotine self administration rate goes up by like 600%, or something like that the study said. And since cigarettes inhibit MAO-B like 50% on average, maybe you arent getting good effects from nicotine cuz yer MAO-B is still completely intact. But cigs have so much other stuff in them, that i think it reverses any positive mental effects, for me at least.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I cant stand cigaretes at all, they make me feel even worse then the patches, nicotine just isnt my thing i gues...
For me cigaretes reduce self administration by 600% lol


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> dude man, i didnt get tolerant to nicotine until after 4 months of extreme excessive use. withdrawal was horrible.
> 
> but ya u already know this but Mice barely self-administer nicotine by itself. But when you give the mice an unselective MAO inhibitor, the nicotine self administration rate goes up by like 600%, or something like that the study said. And since cigarettes inhibit MAO-B like 50% on average, maybe you arent getting good effects from nicotine cuz yer MAO-B is still completely intact. But cigs have so much other stuff in them, that i think it reverses any positive mental effects, for me at least.


Was that while on memantine?

When I was on selegiline smoking felt pretty good. Especially if the cigarette contained weed. Most rewarding things got a major boost, though selegiline wasn't particularly rewarding in itself and caused bad anxiety.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

euphoria said:


> Was that while on memantine?
> 
> When I was on selegiline smoking felt pretty good. Especially if the cigarette contained weed. Most rewarding things got a major boost, though selegiline wasn't particularly rewarding in itself and caused bad anxiety.


no not memantine, that was when i was on Selegiline (also). i totally agree man, nicotine was ALOT stronger/more reinforcing on selegiline, obviously cuzza the MAO-B inhibiton...but apparently selegiline inhibits the metabolism of nicotine or does something like that. i mean, nicotine + selegiline, was actually incredibly pro-social and anti-anxiety, for about a month. i got sorta tolerant to the euphoric effects, but it still helped with anxiety for another month.


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I take a maoi which is why i love the gum so much. I have tried nicotine before on its own and as another poster said, it is crap, dont bother


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It's kinda start smoking bait, no?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

The best way to take nicotine is to buy one of those e-cigarette things that vapourize the nicotine and you inhale it just like smoking a real cigarette, "smoke" or vapour even comes out when you exhale so its the closest thing to smoking

http://www.blucigs.com/


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Or you could invest in a vapouriser and use organic tobacco. Avoids most (if not all) of the harmful stuff, and I've heard it's much more potent than smoking an equivalent amount. Tobacco contains more than just nicotine. Probably not as convenient as an E cigarette though. Combusting plants is a sinking ship, and the cigarette/tobacco industry needs to adapt.

I found this report on the internet:



> i got a cheap china digital vaporizer from ebay - $ 45 - and it works great - i quit smoking and now i only vape tobacco - i buy cheap pipe tobacco - $ 25 a pound and all day i vape only about 1 cig worth of tobacco
> $ 5 of tobacco last me over a month - i used to smoke buglar non filter roll my owns - over a pack a day
> vaping has a sweet taste when you get the technique right - my daughter just said it smells like graham crackers - my wife says it smells like play doh


I'm saving up for a vape, specifically the Volcano .


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Mmmm cigarettes....


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Now i'm off memantine i wanted to retry nicotine, as memantine prevents tolerance, but it also prevents sensitisation to several substances, wich is something that happends with nicotine (some ppl get sick the first time, but after a few times to get the good effects, i was just stuck in the get sick phase).

I definatly like nicotine now also intresting how much a MAOI increases self administration (tobacco smoke is a MAOB inhibitor).

Tranylcypromine enhancement 
of nicotine self-administration 
Depending on the time of tranylcypromine pretreatment (20 or 1 h), MAO activity was decreased by 72% and 99% and nicotine intake at day 5 was increased by 619 and 997%, respectively. Taken together, these results indicate that in a stringent self-administration acquisition test, MAO inhibition increases the rewarding effect of low doses of nicotine, possibly via a dopamine-dependent mechanism.

And it also appears that nicotine upregulates D3 in the nucleus accumbens.

Disruption of nicotine conditioning
by dopamine D(3) receptor ligands 
Here we show that rats repeatedly injected with nicotine in a particular environment develop nicotine-conditioned locomotor responses, accompanied by an increase in D(3) receptor expression in the nucleus accumbens. This conditioned behavior was inhibited by BP 897 or a selective D(3) receptor antagonist, suggesting that antagonizing dopamine selectively at the D(3) receptor disrupts nicotine-conditioned effects and might represent a novel therapeutic approach for smoking cessation

Nicotine Self-Administration Acutely Activates Brain Reward Systems and Induces a Long-Lasting Increase in Reward Sensitivity 
Control rats remained nicotine naive throughout. Nicotine self-administration increased the sensitivity of brain reward systems, detected by post-nicotine lowering of reward thresholds in 1 and 12 h rats. This nicotine-enhanced sensitivity of reward systems was reversed by the high-affinity nicotinic receptor antagonist dihydro-beta-erythroidine (DHbetaE; 3 mg/kg). Surprisingly, nicotine-induced excitation of reward systems persisted for at least 36 days after nicotine self-administration had ceased.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I still think the sickness is due to a dose that's too high (as your tolerance is low)... I recently started using tobacco again, and I had a very low tolerance, but by using an appropriate dose I avoided the sickness.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> I still think the sickness is due to a dose that's too high (as your tolerance is low)... I recently started using tobacco again, and I had a very low tolerance, but by using an appropriate dose I avoided the sickness.


Hmm could be possible, i'm using the same dose today tough (quarter of a patch).


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

GnR said:


> Mmmm cigarettes....


:lol

That's exactly what I was thinking as I was reading this thread.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I've never tried the patch but I found the gum to be extremely addictive. Even after going back to cigarettes I still crave the gum.

If you can do without you're probably better off.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

JayDontCareEh said:


> I've never tried the patch but I found the gum to be extremely addictive. Even after going back to cigarettes I still crave the gum.
> 
> If you can do without you're probably better off.


If the nicotine helps my problems i dont really care being addicted to the patch, nicotine itself is pretty harmless.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

crayzyMed said:


> If the nicotine helps my problems i dont really care being addicted to the patch, nicotine itself is pretty harmless.


Yeah, until you're hooked on it. I was the same way with the Nicorette gum. I'm not sure how much the patches cost, but I'm sure it's not cheap.

The gum is like 15.99 a pack and you get like 30 pieces. I was going through a pack every 3 days, that's how bad it got. I just stick to cigarettes now, like 5 a day.

You seem like a pretty smart guy though, so I'm sure you already know this stuff, I just thought I'd throw it out there anyway.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

With the gum you can buy the highest strength ones and cut the pieces into 1/4s, works out a lot cheaper than the weaker versions, it's what I did.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Yeah, until you're hooked on it. I was the same way with the Nicorette gum. I'm not sure how much the patches cost, but I'm sure it's not cheap.
> 
> The gum is like 15.99 a pack and you get like 30 pieces. I was going through a pack every 3 days, that's how bad it got. I just stick to cigarettes now, like 5 a day.
> 
> You seem like a pretty smart guy though, so I'm sure you already know this stuff, I just thought I'd throw it out there anyway.


Thx for you concern. But i actually like addictions (small ones) like with energy drinks i can really look forward to them, and drinking them is extra fun (lol).

Anyway nicotine is very good, makes me more motivated and feel better.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

And wouldn't memantine prevent addictions?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> And wouldn't memantine prevent addictions?


Definatly, as i knew from a few ppl they didnt get addicted to nicotine at all after using it daily for a long time.
However, i'm not on memantine right now.


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

I find nicotine really helps with my anxiety to be honest, I know that's kinda strange since it's a stimulant. I think it depends how much you take to be honest. I tend to smoke full strength cigs and they do initially make me feel a little more anxious (the "buzz" if it's first thing in the morning) but then 5-10 minutes after smoking the cig I feel a lot calmer and this can last for a couple of hours. (Maybe i'm just feeding my nicotine addiction? Dunno ;-) )

FYI I also take Lexapro. I've also found nicotine lozenges really good, I tend to take a 2mg one and that can last me about 30 minutes, just lodge it next to your gum line and keep switching it between left and right bottom gums. It's more of a slow release than a cig so it's kinda a calmer/slower way of getting your nicotine.

All I can say it helps me. But like I said it definitely depends on how much you take & I don't obviously recommend smoking cigs if you don't already for obvious reasons! There are lots of safe ways to take nicotine now, maybe start with half a 2mg lozenge and see how you feel.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

I recommend swedish snus. As safe as pure nicotine in terms of causing cancer, tastes much better than gum, and very very inexpensive compared to other options. Yummy!


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

Gillman fan said:


> I recommend swedish snus. As safe as pure nicotine in terms of causing cancer, tastes much better than gum, and very very inexpensive compared to other options. Yummy!


Nice apart from AFAIK Snus is banned in most countries other than Sweden. I did see a YouTube video the other day about making Snus from rolling tobacco though.

Is Snus like Dip in that you need a spit bucket/spitoon nearby to spit into a lot?

I have been to Sweden... should have picked some up while I was there, maybe I can make another trip one day.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

BeInTheHereAndNow said:


> Nice apart from AFAIK Snus is banned in most countries other than Sweden. I did see a YouTube video the other day about making Snus from rolling tobacco though.
> 
> Is Snus like Dip in that you need a spit bucket/spitoon nearby to spit into a lot?
> 
> I have been to Sweden... should have picked some up while I was there, maybe I can make another trip one day.


Not banned in US.

Does not produce nasty spit.

As far as rolling tobacco... it isn't cured via high pressure steam. Dry cured/ aged tobacco is fundamentally different, with a real risk of causing cancer. Snus has same cancer risks as pure nicotine: i.e. pancreatic cancer.


----------

